# Tv Samsung no cambia de  canal



## yonyelectron (Jun 15, 2007)

Hola. Quiero que alguien me ayude con un problema que tengo con una Tv Samsung a colores de 14" . Lo que pasa es que no cambia de canales pero los pulsadores estan bien. Los demas controles si funcionan bien.
El tv al principio no daba nada, pero lo revise y algunas soldaduras estaban desoldadas y al soldarlo funciona Tv.
Pero la única falla es lo que ya les he dicho.
Espero que me ayuden. Gracias


----------



## tobias777 (Jul 26, 2007)

si da buena imagen.no creo que sea el varicap sino la eprom.
?el sube y baja bien el volumen???????


----------



## JOSELUIS_LUDUENA (Jul 30, 2007)

Intentá descartar etapas que funcionen bién. Este tv funciona con sintonizador PLL o conmutado es la primera etapa. respondeme a la brevedad. José L.


----------

